# Dereck Chisora-Kevin Johnson, Tyson Fury-Joey Abell & Undercard RBR (Feat. Noodle Chat)



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Live on BoxNation from 7 PM. :good

Order of fights thanks to @Hooch.



Hooch said:


> *
> 
> Fight # 1 - 17:55 hrs
> *6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
> ...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie Chambers with Buncey and Jim.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Signing in...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow...decent picture quality.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

HD + Mark Burdiss Amazing


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I don`t think this HD is crystal clear enough for me


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Burdiss and Bunce in HD :yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening gentlemen. I have a feeling tonight shall be good.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Wow...decent picture quality.


Yeah, good to see them finally broadcasting in HD.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Stalker on tv makes me glad that Wild China is on BBC4 right now.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Stalker up first, time to go put the kettle on


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Evening gentlemen. I have a feeling tonight shall be good.


Agreed, one of the heavyweight fights should have an interesting moment or two i feel.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking forward to this bill.

3 heavyweight fights with colourful characters plus buglioni and to a lesser extent skeete.

Stalker,Collins jnr and kean fill in the blanks.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I dont get home until just before 11. Will that be in time for Fury or just the Chjsora fight?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Stalker on tv makes me glad that Wild China is on BBC4 right now.





DrMo said:


> Stalker up first, time to go put the kettle on


I've never seen Stalker before admittedly and seems to be letting some leather go here. Reason for the criticism lads?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stalker can be quite aggressive though and was a world class amateur.

He has the worst Liverpool accent ever though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Its early but the copperbox looks empty again!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I dont get home until just before 11. Will that be in time for Fury or just the Chjsora fight?


Depends, It's likely that a few of the fights will go the distance before Fury-Abell, you might be okay but it depends on what happens throughout the card.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I hate the hands low style.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sucks that all London shows are mostly in the North/East area of it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I've never seen Stalker before admittedly and seems to be letting some leather go here. Reason for the criticism lads?


Exaggerated amateur style, often fights without much aggression or ambition against low level opposition.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Pointless matchmaking.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This ref is a right mincer..


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Lunny said:


> I dont get home until just before 11. Will that be in time for Fury or just the Chjsora fight?


*Looks like the Fury start time depends on how long the Buglioni fight lasts.

Fight # 1 - 17:55 hrs
*6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
*BILLY MORGAN vs. MICHAEL GRANT*

*Fight # 2*
6 X 3 Minute Rounds International Super-Bantamweight Contest
*LEWIS PETTITT vs. ELEMIR RAFAEL*

*Fight # 3*
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
*THOMAS STALKER vs. DAN CARR*

*Fight # 4*
6 X 3 Minute Rounds International Heavyweight Contest
*HUGHIE FURY vs. MATT GREER*

*Fight # 5*
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Cruiserweight Contest
*STEVE COLLINS JNR vs. TOMMY GIFFORD*

*Fight # 6 - 20:20 hrs*
*THE VACANT WBA INTERCONTINENTAL WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
12 X 3 Minute Rounds at 10st 7lbs (147lbs)
*BRADLEY SKEETE vs. CHRISTOPHE SEBIRE*

*Fight # 7 - Follow On*
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest
*GEORGIE KEAN vs. DEE MITCHELL*

*Fight # 8 - 21:45 hrs*
*THE WBO EUROPEAN SUPER-MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
10 X 3 Minute Rounds at 12st (168lbs)
*FRANK BUGLIONI vs. GAETANO NESPRO*

*Fight # 9 - Follow On*
10 X 3 Minute International Heavyweight Contest
*TYSON FURY vs. JOEY ABELL*

*Fight # 10 - Follow On*
*THE WBO AND WBA INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
*DERECK CHISORA vs. KEVIN JOHNSON*


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I hate the hands low style.


Hes like a really shit Sergio Martinez...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> Pointless matchmaking.


Yep.

If you want to showcase a new signing then do it in a progressive fight where he can exploit holes in an offensive opponents defence.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Hes like a really shit Sergio Martinez...


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I think I got a better dig than stalker.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Its early but the copperbox looks empty again!


The guys will fill it out as the night goes on. Nobody wants to be in early paying £5 a pint to watch these bums for the first few hours.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hooch said:


> *NO ADMISSION AFTER -21:30 hrs
> 
> Fight # 1 - 17:55 hrs
> *6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for posting, mate :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> I think I got a better dig than stalker.


No.he would spark you out within 30 seconds.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So the HD is quality then I take it.

As I'm old school and don't own things like HD,can somebody tell me whether it was worth the long campaign to get it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

the only thing he is getting from this is bad habits. i seem to say this alot these days but use your jab.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Stalker Looks very average


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So the HD is quality then I take it.
> 
> As I'm old school and don't own things like HD,can somebody tell me whether it was worth the long campaign to get it.


Yep its miles better... Not 100% sure its full HD but a big step up from before.. You not got a HD telly mate?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Stalker is horrible to watch.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Duffy said:


> The guys will fill it out as the night goes on. Nobody wants to be in early paying £5 a pint to watch these bums for the first few hours.


Do you really need to call them bums?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anyone else consider Abell vs Fury as the more likely upset than Johnson vs Chisora?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

One to watch said:


> So the HD is quality then I take it.
> 
> As I'm old school and don't own things like HD,can somebody tell me whether it was worth the long campaign to get it.


You don't have HD??

How big is your TV?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

If anyone wants to see how good the hd is have a quick flick to 437 and back lolol. I forgot how bad it was...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> Do you really need to call them bums?


You need something to describe guys below Journeyman level.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

"Am I boxing shit?"

Yes... yes you certainly are!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> You don't have HD??
> 
> How big is your TV?


I have a pretty big telly.in fact it's big.but I pay the full package for sky plus boxnation so don't pay for HD as well.

As for stalker,I think he may be destined to be a world class amateur who won't be a good pro.in fact I'm not sure how he will get on at domestic level.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Had no idea Collins Jr was a pro.

Result for the Billy Morgan/Michael Grant fight:



Spoiler



Grant won on points


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Do you really need to call them bums?


Ok. Not as interesting to watch as Bradley Skeete standard.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Fury on soon?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah that was boring.

Almost feel sorry for stalker really.a big fanfare at matchroom fell flat and it may well be the case for warren now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So is Buncey calling Chambers 'Fast Food Eddie' tonight?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wallet said:


> So is Buncey calling Chambers 'Fast Food Eddie' tonight?


Lol. Chambers seems like a cool guy.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Eddie Chambers, hopefully we see more of him in the coming months and can make him an adopted Brit.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

is that security bloke anthony joshuas dad


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

You have to love the furys.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This bloke has saggy tits.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I have a pretty big telly.in fact it's big.but I pay the full package for sky plus boxnation so don't pay for HD as well.
> 
> As for stalker,I think he may be destined to be a world class amateur who won't be a good pro.in fact I'm not sure how he will get on at domestic level.


Not sure you need it do you? Press 449 and see if it loads..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Poor Hughie has horrendous body acne..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks to be punching a lot harder than last year..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hes got a lovely Jab. So much more technically proficient than Tyson..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fury looking good, nice jab and seems to have gained some power too. 

Also liking Chambers.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Looks to be punching a lot harder than last year..





BoltonTerrier said:


> Poor Hughie has horrendous body acne..


What are you suggesting???....PEDS??? :hey


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah fair play hughie has touches of class,good jab,so composed in the ring and with good movement.but his strength for me is his right hand which looks more than decent.

Greer has an appalling jab though.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Impressed with hughie. Looks like one of his back spots is bleeding though


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stay down you silly fat cunt!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow.

Very impressed by hughie.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fucking hell ref, some step in way too quick then you have him letting him get battered!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stop it referee, you dumb shit. It's clear he doesn't want it you nob head.

Why are referee's so stupid? Either too early or too late.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hughie has filled out a bit, upper body & legs

Looked sharp tonight, good performance.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Greer was gutsy, those body shots were quite tasty, Greer didn't seem to want to get out the way though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Very impressive that...


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

still happy with boxnation in hd everyone?....hughies nice smooth skin is a good advert for it


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sort your acne out Hughie. Fucking hell...


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hughie looked really good much better than I expected him to be the time off did him well.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Impressive that. Opponent was garbage but those body punches looked nasty.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't think the ref let that go on to long imo, most of the damage was too the body.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice talker, Eddie.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I really don't like Barry Jones' voice.


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

Looked impressive tonight don't think there will be an offer for him to fight AJ this year, hope it happens a few years down the line wih hopefully a world title on the line.i


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hooch said:


> *Looks like the Fury start time depends on how long the Buglioni fight lasts.
> 
> Fight # 1 - 17:55 hrs
> *6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest
> ...


 Cheers, looking quite promising.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Hughie Fury looked good there defo worth following, copperbox seems to have a decent crowd in tonight compared to previous show


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> still happy with boxnation in hd everyone?....hughies nice smooth skin is a good advert for it


:lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Good performance from Hughie


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know if it is coincidence or if Peter Fury is really that good of a trainer but Hughie and Tyson are both pretty old school in their body punching ability and inside fighting not many HWs can do that the way they do and they are tall HWs and if it works out for Chambers he might become a pretty popular trainer


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I really don't like Barry Jones' voice.


I do....he's a natural


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I LOVE the old school methods of the furys.

Too often boxing is conditioning,conditoning,conditioning but peter loves the sport and the styles made famous by the greats.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Havnt seen Collins Jnr yet.

But I know he had little to no amateur experience.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hes certianly agressive! Only been boxing for a year!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Anyone with a decent uppercut will cut Collins in half.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Collins is rough and tough like the old man.

He may not go far when stepping up but he will make anyone work hard for their win.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Unbelievably raw...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Collins's shorts look like boxers,


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Hes certianly agressive! Only been boxing for a year!


Anybody who has attempted to box will tell you that is quite a feat.

Incredible really,he must be a very fit guy as well.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

any idea what time the tyson fury and chisora fights are coming on?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't believe he's only been boxing for a year, maybe only seriously for a year (still a great feat)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

He's quite shit but if he's only been training for a year it's understandable.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Could be a draw this if he loses this one.. He shouldnt be fighting on a bill like this at this stage...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a tough 4 rounder for both men.

And I have got HD.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This is a tough 4 rounder for both men.
> 
> And I have got HD.


Nice one mate, thought you must have... Can you tell the difference?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> any idea what time the tyson fury and chisora fights are coming on?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ref is an attention seeking prick.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Nice one mate, thought you must have... Can you tell the difference?


Yeah I can.

Considering a pay increase was surely in the offing anyway,the HD is a nice bonus.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Collins Jr should go back to rugby.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Draw :O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

fair scored


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking hell, Collins Jnr is terrible. His dad would beat the shit out of him now.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

How embarrassing.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Skeete up next :ibutt


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem with warrens cards is they meander,especially for the casual.

Having Collins jnr followed by skeete,kean and buglioni must be a turn off unless you are a hardcore fan like ourselves.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

@Wallet nice one mate :cheers


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Did he just say 5000 tickets have been sold for the york hall show next week?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looked like a cracking documentary fuckin luta clothing ffs


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Did he just say 5000 tickets have been sold for the york hall show next week?


Haha capacity is only 1200 isnt it?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this will be exciting!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

No idea what Sebire is like but he took Jenkins 10 rounds.(at Light Welter)


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Haha capacity is only 1200 isnt it?


thats what i was thinking...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Skeete Skeete nucca.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Skeete is my favorite worst fighter


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> No idea what Sebire is like but he took Jenkins 10 rounds.(at Light Welter)


Well organized defensively, reacts well when buzzed, not that ambitious & Skeete should win comfortably.

Might not be the most exciting fight of the night though


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Skeete is my favorite worst fighter


:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Well organized defensively, reacts well when buzzed, not that ambitious & Skeete should win comfortably.
> 
> Might not be the most exciting fight of the night though


ta mate...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Skeetes good,I don't care what anybody says.

He was good against lynes and McDonagh x 2.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Might not be the most exciting fight of the night though


I think we all already knew that much.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

12 rounds :-(


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Skeete looks to have matured a lot over the last 18 months.he is so much smarter defensively and is sharp and strong.

He has always had a good jab,he just needs to be more confident with his backhand.

Skeete could be a real sleeper,one of those guys that nobody fancies to do much but overachieves.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hes fucking dull though...


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

I could've happily watched 15 rounds of this.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I just hope Johnson shows some ambition tonight and because he`s around the size as Chisora he might.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why the hell is Georgie kean on so late into this card? I couldnt give a shit if hes sold 1000 tickets...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the hell is Georgie kean on so late into this card? I couldnt give a shit if hes sold 1000 tickets...


cos the place would look even emptier if he was on early and his fans all fucked off home.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

What's the running order, i have switched off already.

I just want to watch Fury & Chisora.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the hell is Georgie kean on so late into this card? I couldnt give a shit if hes sold 1000 tickets...


I'm pretty sure it's only 4 rounds.

Also he was an international at amateur level so he isn't a nobody.

I think boxnation have been really keen on watching a fighter from debut to their peak.warrens savvy and he knows that's how hatton built up a big fanbase.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This is gash. All of that training and this is how they come out? Pathetic cunts.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

This is seriously painful to watch.


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Skeete looks to have matured a lot over the last 18 months.he is so much smarter defensively and is sharp and strong.
> 
> He has always had a good jab,he just needs to be more confident with his backhand.
> 
> Skeete could be a real sleeper,one of those guys that nobody fancies to do much but overachieves.


stop supporting him, cunt thinks hes wayweather

hes woeful to watch


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Has Skeete got a dodgy chin? he seems very reluctant to attack...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Why the fuck doesn't skeete throw the right hand.he has so many chances to do so.

People moan about buglioni but at least he looks for the knockout.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I might have a nap.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

9.45.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Has Skeete got a dodgy chin? he seems very reluctant to attack...


Maybe he was down in his last fight and it didnt even look like it was from a good Punch. At least thats how I remember it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Maybe he was down in his last fight and it didnt even look like it was from a good Punch. At least thats how I remember it.


I remember Lynes flawed him but cudnt remember if he was off balance or not.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

If i had to describe this card from huighie to now my statement would be " no action, no interest"


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Why didn't he put him away in the first round when he buzzed him.

For the love of god why?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Chris Jenkins. @ChrisRokn*
*Hope my fight weren't as boring as this one wen i boxed him lol*

​


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Chris Jenkins. @ChrisRokn*
> *Hope my fight weren't as boring as this one wen i boxed him lol*
> 
> ​


Ha ha.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Logged into skybet,offer on sky vegas free £2,won £9.20 on roulette thanks bradley skeete


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is dire as fuck


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

That superman symbol has gone right to that bloke in Skeete's corner's head. He's gone fully Clark Kent with the hair gel and glasses.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> This is dire as fuck


Oh but when Rigondeaux does this it's amazing... :-(


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really rate John rawling.

He sounds like he wants skeete to lose.

That's what we want,neutral opinion.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

More can be less when it comes to boxing. This is proof. I just want to see the big two fights now.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PMFSL


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Oh but when Rigondeaux does this it's amazing... :-(


:lol: fuck off


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I normally defend skeete but this is boring as can be.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If Skeete was a black southpaw I'd like him.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

He is what England's been waiting for, our answer to Paulie M, only with no charisma.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I normally defend skeete but this is boring as can be.


Skeetes always boxed like this. The best fight he has been in was a few cards back when they put him on at 5.30 in the afternoon so no one had to watch him.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Who's this Welsh guy commentating the Skeete 'fight'?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> PMFSL


What's that hanging from his shorts?

Oh...his legs.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Who's this Welsh guy commentating the Skeete 'fight'?


Barry welsh


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Felix said:


> Who's this Welsh guy commentating the Skeete 'fight'?


Barry Jones.

Best known for being the only ever world champion to never win by KO. (Although he contests that).


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Skeetes always boxed like this. The best fight he has been in was a few cards back when they put him on at 5.30 in the afternoon so no one had to watch him.


No the McDonagh and lynes fights were entertaining,also when he put away chas symonds he looked good.when skeete has a pressure fighter coming at him then he is forced to fight but here he is finding it easy.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Moment of the night, that. Two kids wearing a super skeete caps, one of them on his phone, the other yawning :lol:

Fuck parents.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Barry welsh


Who?

Edit: Never mind, I just googled him, y'twat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Who is that stunning blond sat just behind warren?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Barry Jones.
> 
> Best known for being the only ever world champion to never win by KO. (Although he contests that).


:cheers


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> PMFSL


Jesus fuck he looks like Del Trotter.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Picking Skeete to win this by TKO is probably worse than the time I predicted Arreola to beat Vitali.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

These are the kind of fights when you need a sniper ready and waiting.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> PMFSL


you remember those small green shorts he wore :lol::lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> you remember those small green shorts he wore :lol::lol:


These?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> PMFSL


Looks like a giant Tony Galento!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Is the Skeete fight over? Does boxing start now?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I got so bored I wrote a limerick 


There was a young Boxer called Skeete
He was well ahead on the sheet,
But we're fresh out of luck
he's boring as fuck
Thank fuck that fight is complete


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

lost said:


> I got so bored I wrote a limerick
> 
> There was a young Boxer called Skeete
> He was well ahead on the sheet,
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it just my sky box that keeps fucking up? Everytime I turn on Boxnation , its shuts off claiming a technical fault. The other channels are working fine and the weather outside is fine. WTF is this shit on their end. If I miss the Chisora or Fury fight because of their shitty production I'll go batshit crazy


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

lost said:


> I got so bored I wrote a limerick
> 
> There was a young Boxer called Skeete
> He was well ahead on the sheet,
> ...


:lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> These?


yea thats the one mate loool,
i remember it said prince on the front of his shorts,
someone made a funny comment like,
'why you wearing prince naseems shorts' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buncey the archetypal sycophant tells us skeete needs 'a number 9 up the jacksy,he needs a kick' and that this 'is an entertainment buisness'

Bloody hell Bradley,even buncey can't put a good spin on it.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Reg must like Danny Garcia, his voice went all gravelly.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The sound certainly doesnt sound HD. Rosenthal sounds like hes sat in a wheelie bin doing the presenting..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Wife's woke me up


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

gorgeous George is going a long way in this sport. I see world title fights at the Emirates in the coming years.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

lost said:


> I got so bored I wrote a limerick
> 
> There was a young Boxer called Skeete
> He was well ahead on the sheet,
> ...


:rofl


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> The sound certainly doesnt sound HD. Rosenthal sounds like hes sat in a wheelie bin doing the presenting..


I have no sound at all. Maybe for the best


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> gorgeous George is going a long way in this sport. I see world title fights at the Emirates in the coming years.


Bold statement


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> I have no sound at all. Maybe for the best


its hard enough on your eyes lad

at least give your ears a pass


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Is the Skeete fight over? Does boxing start now?


it was shocking eh.

edit: perfect summary



lost said:


> I got so bored I wrote a limerick
> 
> There was a young Boxer called Skeete
> He was well ahead on the sheet,
> ...


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> gorgeous George is going a long way in this sport. I see world title fights at the Emirates in the coming years.


Based on what exactly?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Jim McDonnell and his voice. Fuck.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

lost said:


> I got so bored I wrote a limerick
> 
> There was a young Boxer called Skeete
> He was well ahead on the sheet,
> ...


Brilliant. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why does Dee keep tapping his back foot on the canvas?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Needs to move his head more Kean.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Strangely when I watch football on SKY I flick from ordinary to HD to see if I can tell the difference,and I can't.With this I definitely can.Honest.I put it down to Frank Warren working his magic.I quite enjoyed Skeete.Found myself comparing him favourably to Tom,mainly cos he keeps his hands up.Improving boxer.Now Ive made myself unpopular Ill agree with majority that Hugh looked good and almost certainly going places.
Tyson KO Derek points.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Got to love them cockney fans.

'Georgie Georgie knock him ahht,Georgie Georgie knock him ahht'
'Buncey buncey give us a wave,buncey buncey give us a wave'

Terrace wit.


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

A fabricated tale to introduce the bloke from Rainham Steel there.............


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"I, for one, welcome our new Steel merchant overlords" says John Rawling.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Got to love them cockney fans.
> 
> 'Georgie Georgie knock him ahht,Georgie Georgie knock him ahht'
> 'Buncey buncey give us a wave,buncey buncey give us a wave'
> ...


Maybe they can sing "Get your tits out!" for Fury.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Strangely when I watch football on SKY I flick from ordinary to HD to see if I can tell the difference,and I can't.With this I definitely can.Honest.I put it down to Frank Warren working his magic.I quite enjoyed Skeete.Found myself comparing him favourably to Tom,mainly cos he keeps his hands up.Improving boxer.Now Ive made myself unpopular Ill agree with majority that Hugh looked good and almost certainly going places.
> Tyson KO Derek points.


Skeete is vastly improved In my opinion as well.

But he has to let his hands to more.he is athletic and quick,he can take a shot and keeps his hands up well.so why doesn't he let his hands go?


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Is it just my sky box that keeps fucking up? Everytime I turn on Boxnation , its shuts off claiming a technical fault. The other channels are working fine and the weather outside is fine. WTF is this shit on their end. If I miss the Chisora or Fury fight because of their shitty production I'll go batshit crazy


Perform a software download.

Ensure the box has no power before reconnecting the plug and simultaneously press & hold the back up button (top of the box) for up to 20 seconds before the osm appears.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robertowen1983 said:


> A fabricated tale to introduce the bloke from Rainham Steel there.............


Ha ha.

What you don't believe that somebody wanted to know the name of some random old bastard in the audience.you are cynical.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "I, for one, welcome our new Steel merchant overlords" says John Rawling.


:lol:


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone else thinking johnson will give chisora some problems?


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Strangely when I watch football on SKY I flick from ordinary to HD to see if I can tell the difference,and I can't.With this I definitely can.Honest.I put it down to Frank Warren working his magic.I quite enjoyed Skeete.Found myself comparing him favourably to Tom,mainly cos he keeps his hands up.Improving boxer.Now Ive made myself unpopular Ill agree with majority that Hugh looked good and almost certainly going places.
> Tyson KO Derek points.


You must have a pretty shit tv if you can't tell the difference


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Cockneys sound awful when they sing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody else suspect that warren may be in bill Ives will.

If he was female he would be Anna Nicole smith.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Cockneys sound awful when they sing.


Its worst at the football. Sounds terrible..


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> You must have a pretty shit tv if you can't tell the difference


TVs OK its my eyes that are shit.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Perform a software download.
> 
> Ensure the box has no power before reconnecting the plug and simultaneously press & hold the back up button (top of the box) for up to 20 seconds before the osm appears.


Software download???

If I plug it out and back it is that good enough? What is the OSM?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah, this chicken cottage is goooooooood.


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

Did Steve Bunce just claim that body shots are illegal?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Why do they have to mention his dad is a black cab driver? Racists.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this Card was dog shit so far


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Cockneys sound awful when they sing.


they sound awful when they talk too.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buncey is anything but negative.

Now he is talking up buglioni-groves in 4/5 years.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> this Card was dog shit so far


Hughie was good.

Let's hope the heavyweights save it.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Like the look of George Kean but with McDonell in his corner he will not progress.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Groves vs. Buglionni some day? Give me a fucking break. Leagues apart, always will be. Kid is purely a ticket seller. Lot of heart, but nowt more.

Dare to dream I suppose.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Is FURY on next..?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone else thinking johnson will give chisora some problems?


I think he may well do,but not enough to win.Think it could be a bit of a maul,with both quite knackered at the end of 12 rounds.Just my take.Do you think he will win??


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Software download???
> 
> If I plug it out and back it is that good enough? What is the OSM?


When you reconnect the plug, press & hold the back up button at exactly the same time (back up button on the box not the remote)

Keep pressing the back up button until and osm appears "updating system software"


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Strangely when I watch football on SKY I flick from ordinary to HD to see if I can tell the difference,and I can't.With this I definitely can.Honest.I put it down to Frank Warren working his magic.I quite enjoyed Skeete.Found myself comparing him favourably to Tom,mainly cos he keeps his hands up.Improving boxer.Now Ive made myself unpopular Ill agree with majority that Hugh looked good and almost certainly going places.
> Tyson KO Derek points.


Frank probably had the camera lens smeared with vaseline before. Wipes it off and: Voila! 'HD'!!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Cockneys sound awful when they sing.


To be fair they sound pretty awful when they talk.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Buncey is anything but negative.
> 
> Now he is talking up buglioni-groves in 4/5 years.


Its just started,but nobody will believe him when its done.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Just been sent this on twitter... :lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Has Buglioni ever fought somebody the same size, height, weight etc?

Everytime i see him he seems to be fighting someone physically inferior


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

robertowen1983 said:


> Did Steve Bunce just claim that body shots are illegal?


No I think he was referring to when Kean held his opponent's head and maneuvered him around onto a punch.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Just been sent this on twitter... :lol:


LMFAO


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy is a journeyman, nothing more.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

why isnt Buglioni defending his belt against super middleweights?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Is this foreign chap a welterweight?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Yawn this guy still fighting MWs?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

How the hell did he not go down from that?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> why isnt Buglioni defending his belt against super middleweights?


Because that would be too risky.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Felix said:


> Frank probably had the camera lens smeared with vaseline before. Wipes it off and: Voila! 'HD'!!


Thanks for explaining it for me Felix.Im useless with this modern technology.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This dude has a decent chin


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

robertowen1983 said:


> Did Steve Bunce just claim that body shots are illegal?


No he was talking about holding and hitting.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wtf did I go for a Buglioni decision?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barrie Jines thinks Buglioni has improved? He's shite, the defense is horrendous.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

anyone else just want to see buglioni get KTFO?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Wtf did I go for a Buglioni decision?


You may still be right.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Thanks for explaining it for me Felix.Im useless with this modern technology.


:thumbsup:lama


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Who's the Scottish commentator? He's as bad as Nick Halling..


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> anyone else just want to see buglioni get KTFO?


What the fuck for? He's a nice lad.Great avatar BTW.Matches username perfectly.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Buglioni's defence is awful, and he's also nearly as basic as Bellew is. Similarly his 'power' is going to suddenly disappear at a higher level.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> I think he may well do,but not enough to win.Think it could be a bit of a maul,with both quite knackered at the end of 12 rounds.Just my take.Do you think he will win??


it depends on how much he wants it to be honest,
but looking at the johnson fury fight fury had the big jab and height advantage,
where as chisora doesnt, so will be interesting to see how it plays out...


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Nespro a sitter for that right hand though. Don't see this going the distance.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol, awkward.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

nice


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

And right on cue. Nice left hook that for the 1st knockdown in the sequence.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> it depends on how much he wants it to be honest,
> but looking at the johnson fury fight fury had the big jab and height advantage,
> where as chisora doesnt, so will be interesting to see how it plays out...


Agree with that mate.Dereks a bit of an erratic character.Looking forward to it.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Agree with that mate.*Dereks a bit of an erratic character.*Looking forward to it.


your right about that mate lool

i remember with chisoras last fight which didnt last long, but he didnt even use his jab at all,
he will need to use it tonight...

also hope fury doesnt take abell lightly,
abell looks like hes up for a fight from what ive seen


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Best ive seen Frank look. Hes still got big flaws in his defence . We need to see him against a legitimate Super Middle..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Buglioni's defence is awful, and he's also nearly as basic as Bellew is. Similarly his 'power' is going to suddenly disappear at a higher level.


Yep . Right now he just is fighting small middleweights. Hell his last Opponent looked like he could make welterweight.
If he fights a good super middleweight his power wont be that good anymore.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny said:


> Buglioni's defence is awful, and he's also nearly as basic as Bellew is. Similarly his 'power' is going to suddenly disappear at a higher level.


Has he ever fought an opponent who isn't physically inferior to him?

I've never seen him fight anybody his own size


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Swwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooon George...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Couldnt resist....


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

They were VERY eager NOT to help promote the rematch there.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fury complaining about cuts pre fight. Bit of a hypocrite.

I'd totally pay for his fight if he changed his name to Sir Edward of Chambers.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> They were VERY eager NOT to help promote the rematch there.


Yeah pretty pathetic, sky mention boxnation cards..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Suddenly a cut in the eye is just one of those things that happen now.The tune has changed


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Real Fast Eddie..

:eddie :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Alice, Alice, WHO THE FUCK IS ALICE?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury should knock Abell out pretty fast.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

You would need bi_noc_ulars to find tysons cut


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Imagine Tyson got sparked here, got a fiver on Abell KO at 12's, you always have to cover it against Fury.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

fucking channel cutting out


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Tyson too fast fury :lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

I do love Tyson though, he's just great entertainment


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Tyson too fast fury :lol:


Was just about to post that!:rofl


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Great choice of songs for the walk out.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Tyson too fast fury :lol:


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

oasis >>>>>>>>


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fury is a dick but it's kinda funny cause he just trolls everyone and it's nice knowing that he will inevitably be KO'd at some point in his career.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

i smell an upset here. tyson seems to be going through one of his all over the place phases.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Yeah pretty pathetic, sky mention boxnation cards..


Dunno if you're being sarcastic or not but they actually do. Having BJS and Frankie Gavin on Ringside even.

It's definitely Fish Eyes telling staff not to give them any help in promoting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Tyson too fast fury :lol:


It's 2Fast


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fury coming out to oasis obviously hoping to get him self some fans in his home town manchester after spending his early caree telling everybody how Irish he is while fighting in half full venues


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Keep the updates coming fellas


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Home town: palm beach, cannes


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'Too Fast' always makes me laugh. :lol:

More like Slim Fast.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Think Abell's gonna put him down early, but a Tyson prevails in a 5 round war (think Tyson of old will show and he'll regress to Abell's level a bit).


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury seriously needs to sort out his swag. It's pathetic.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Jeeez.. I can't really talk but Fury's hair is really thinning already at age of 25! Weird


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

It's pathetic that some people thought Haye ducked this fool. Haye, as much of a fraud he is, could have knocked out Fury at ANY time.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rob said:


> It's 2Fast


Oh fuck off rob.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyson might be getting beat here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Jeeez.. I can't really talk but Fury's hair is really thinning already at age of 25! Weird


Did you see the iFilm video with Fury at the press con the other day?

Kugan: 'You need a haircut aswell Tyson'
Tyson 'No I'm growing it out, I'm tired of being a bald cunt so I'm giving it one last hurrah'

:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Huge headbutt


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

He looks very sluggish here and slow. Maybe a bit of ring rust but clearly he's not in good shape.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fury doesn't look focused at all....


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyson Hayemaker Fury


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

'That was a body shot'

Not the point exactly Tyson. :lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Tyson in the corner trying to scoop his gumshield up. :rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What kind of bloody fight. :rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Both fighters are fucking jokes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Ref's having a shocker.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

He's like a poor man's Zelenoff.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

why didn't they show the nut shot fury landed


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

what an odd ref.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

When Fury fights ANYONE of note, he's fucked.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This was hilarious. Fury was hurt at times in there though.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

I dread to think what haye would have done to him, great entertainment though


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone really believe haye was scared of fury? 

He would have fucking slaughterd him whenever he felt like


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fury really has shipped far too many shots against a bigger puncher he'd have been in big trouble, just relied on his size and strength not a great display and looked pretty out of shape too. Having Chambers in the camp has probably just led to a massive fast food eating competition.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Do people honestly think Haye fucked Fury? each time i watch Fury fight i just laugh to myself that people actually think that.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Haye would've killed him. :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking disgusted. Tyson was offered on a platter there and the fucking guy kept taking knees like a quitter. Twat.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Got home just in time to see it waved off. Fucking timing on that.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

fury is one funny c*nt loooool
guy is just pure entertainment :lol:

hope he gets serious about the boxing and loses some weight though


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Those shots when Abell was down could have been dangerous.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Awful fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury is pretty shit


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Abell has no punch resistance at all, what shot put him down there for that 1st knockdown of the round? :huh


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Funny as fuck. Only a matter of time before he gets tuned up.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Anthony Joshua would have beaten this version of Fury. He was in appalling condition.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The fact that Fury is a mentalist has saved this card


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Haye would've killed him.


We'll see in their upcoming fight oh no wait Dave has hurt his shoulder and can never fight again oh no wait he's ok again now that's a relief.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Fucking disgusted. Tyson was offered on a platter there and the fucking guy kept taking knees like a quitter. Twat.


Come on now, he kept getting up and giving it a shot right up till the ref waved it off. I would hardly call him a quitter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury would've actually trained for Haye.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fury was in absolutely terrible condition there, no point acting like it would be that version of Tyson in with Haye though. 

He'd have been about 2 stone lighter and in a lot better condition. Fun fight though.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

he's another jack doyle...no better


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahh mate that was farcical.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> The fact that Fury is a mentalist has saved this card


:lol:

He might not be all that but he's must watch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Anthony Joshua would have beaten this version of Fury. He was in appalling condition.


I agree. Joshua KO's Fury at this stage.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Dunno if you're being sarcastic or not but they actually do. Having BJS and Frankie Gavin on Ringside even.
> 
> It's definitely Fish Eyes telling staff not to give them any help in promoting.


Not being sarcastic mate, i know they do, they mentioned the card tonight on ringside.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

All you fuckwits betting against Tyson Fury.......LMAO! Joey Abell smashed to bits. FUCK THE HATERS......:deal

Wlads chin is going to be smashed.....:deal


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking enjoyed that! haha


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I loved that....


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

That isn't the same Fury who would have fought Haye that's like saying the Chisora who fought Fury is the same who fought Helenius. Fury is at his career heaviest and out of the ring. He needed 1 round less than Pulev after all and Abell had even less time to prepare for Pulev so it wasn't a bad performance considering the things that happened


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Abell was tougher, he could have won that but every decent shot hurt him. Fury himself must have been hurt two or three times though. The fact that Tyson fucking Fury is considered to be top 10 in the world is an indication of how horrific the current heavyweight division is.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Will never bet on or against Tyson again. Trolled me so hard.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Best heavyweight on the planet :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

hellsbells said:


> We'll see in their upcoming fight oh no wait Dave has hurt his shoulder and can never fight again oh no wait he's ok again now that's a relief.


If you think Haye faked an injury to get out of a multi million pound fight with Tyson Fury you don't know shit about boxing and should start following another sport.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Comical That was Like watching a toughman contest


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

thechosen1 said:


> Fury coming out to oasis obviously hoping to get him self some fans in his home town manchester after spending his early caree telling everybody how Irish he is while fighting in half full venues


Um, Liam and Noel are the sons of Irish immigrants, and I've read several interviews where Noel explicitly identifies himself as Irish and not English, so not sure what your point is with Oasis.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Why has Peter Fury got a Will.I.Am haircut?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

fury is going to get destroyed by chisora if the fight is made after this one.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

They worked on conditioning?!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> All you fuckwits betting against Tyson Fury.......LMAO! Joey Abell smashed to bits. FUCK THE HATERS......:deal
> 
> Wlads chin is going to be smashed.....:deal


Sensible bet. He was wobbled 2 or 3 times then. Any slightly better boxer would have ktfo'd him


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I agree. Joshua KO's Fury at this stage.


:rofl

ROIDua got a gift at the Olympics. My word you love the musclar Blacks dont you Chacal? Arent you a freckled Scottish teenager from the Shetland Isles....fucking weirdo......:rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha :rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> If Abell was tougher, he could have won that but every decent shot hurt him. Fury himself must have been hurt two or three times though. The fact that Tyson fucking Fury is considered to be top 10 in the world is an indication of how horrific the current heavyweight division is.


Fury was hurt.
Abell is just fucking glass.
To be fair... there are many heavyweights who would beat Fury.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Haye _did_ duck Fury.

Haye is massively overrated. Fury would have battered him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Sensible bet. He was wobbled 2 or 3 times then. Any slightly better boxer would have ktfo'd him


A *fool* and his money are easy parted. Keep your benefits next time boy.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"battle of the Tyson Fury losers" lmao


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Fury was hurt.
> Abell is just fucking glass.
> To be fair... there are many heavyweights who would beat Fury.


Like who?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

My bet didn't come in but fuck me, Fury would have been KO'ed in a round by Haye. Any heavyweight with decent footwork knocks him spark out, he's so open and uncoordinated it's embarrassing. I get the same sense when I'm watching Maccarinelli, one good dig and you expect him to go.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

funny interview lmaoooo

eddie chambers trying hard not laugh too much :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

"Not many people would take a fight like this first fight back"

Let's not front. Abell was a better opponent than most gave credit for imo but he's nothing special. It's exactly the sort of fight you'd expect on a comeback. Nothing ballsy for someone supposedly going for a world title.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Now for the battle of the Tyson Fury losers,Priceless.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> A *fool* and his money are easy parted. Keep your benefits next time boy.


hahaha if only you knew MUG


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Haye _did_ duck Fury.
> 
> Haye is massively overrated. Fury would have battered him.


Agreed. David Haye has never beaten a HW as good as Tyson Fury and ducked him twice, these are facts. Fury in shape would have smashed Haye and bullied him around the ring.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Haye _did_ duck Fury.
> 
> Haye is massively overrated. Fury would have battered him.


Clueless...

here i have a new sport for you to follow http://www.englandnetball.co.uk/


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> he's another jack doyle...no better


I wouldn't go that far, Fury does have a bit of skill


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder who they will put fury in with before chisora, I hope it's a really really easy fight so chisora can be the one to ko fury, he is an accident waiting to happen. Disgrace to boxing coming in in that kinda shape.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Hes a tit but hes funny to watch, a KO waiting to happen but atkeast he keeps it fun.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Both fighters are fucking jokes.


This. They looked like a pair of fucking drunks in a pub car park. Bunce talks a load of bollocks too.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> he's another jack doyle...no better


From what I heard about Doyle,he was a far better singer,which wouldn't take much.But by no means as good a fighter.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Fury is a KO waiting to happen. Expecting a very tough fight here for chisora


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

British boxing would be a lot more boring over the last couple of years without Fury but one day he will get knocked out badly unfortunately.Johnson talking bollocks here


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

1st half of the 7th folks, he's called it. I ain't heard him chatting with that kinda flow before, he wired?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

British stoppage coming up.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Really liking Chambers as a pundit/commentator.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Now for the battle of the Tyson Fury losers,Priceless.


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> :rofl
> 
> ROIDua got a gift at the Olympics. My word you love the musclar Blacks dont you Chacal? Arent you a freckled Scottish teenager from the Shetland Isles....fucking weirdo......:rofl


I know he did. I don't even like Joshua, I think he's a good prospect and I hope he goes far but I wouldn't consider myself a fan. I have no idea how you've came to the conclusion that I like muscular blacks. I don't judge the fighters I like based off skin colour, I made a joke earlier in this thread that you might bring up to take the piss about how I would like skeete if he was a black southpaw which was a joke between me and some other posters because I like Rigo and Lara. Really dumbfounded by your post. No idea how you seem to think I'm from the shetland isles either... I am a Scottish teenager though, yes.

I don't think I've ever seen you post outside of times when you quote me to be a cunt. What is your obsession with me you total ******?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Fury would've actually trained for Haye.


And would've actually been knocked out.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

dkos said:


> Really liking Chambers as a pundit/commentator.


yea he is good


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

WAR DEREK. He's gonna put a hurt on that motherfucker. :hat


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Price would KO Fury.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnson is like Audley Harrison, he could sell sand to Arabs. It's funny but watch him get in the ring and do absolutely fuck all, again. Least Audley gets KO'ed quick as well.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> I wonder who they will put fury in with before chisora, I hope it's a really really easy fight so chisora can be the one to ko fury, he is an accident waiting to happen. Disgrace to boxing coming in in that kinda shape.


LMAO arent you the guy that only posts about his gym regime and training logs.....and you think you know more about boxing and training than an elite team of pro boxers......:rofl

Listen guy you sound like another vain gym queer with a tiny cock.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> British stoppage coming up.


probably. they have to Hype Fury-Chisora


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I love Kingpin, he's hilarious.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Got a feeling Delboy is going to get clocked.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

"It's gonna be valentine's day" 

Translation : I'll make him my bitch


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Wallet said:


> And would've actually been knocked out.


Badly


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Both Del Boy and Johnson are pretty damn cool. Should be interesting if Kevin actually tries.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

"Every day's Valentine's day in Chisora's world"

:rofl WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chambers' reaction to the questions is Mike Goldberg tier. Love it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> They worked on conditioning?!


Must mean his hair.:conf


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury is going to get spectacularly KO'd soon, it's inevitable.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

I fancy pulev to do fury, for what its worth


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury is not a top HW. As long as Fury doesnt beat a top HW I wont rate him as one.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Danny said:


> I love Kingpin, he's hilarious.


Ye a night out with him and tony thompson would be quality Tompsons interview about his wife needing a wheel chair after the Price fight was best post fight interview ever


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Fury is going to get spectacularly KO'd soon, it's inevitable.


Yep. It will happen this year. If Fury steps up and fights a good heavyweight with a decent Punch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Trippy said:


> Anthony Joshua would have beaten this version of Fury. He was in appalling condition.


Genuinley I think he could beat any version


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Derek is a weird fucker. I bet he is a Bisexual.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Delboy walks in as a true badass.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> Genuinley I think he could beat any version


Tyson Fury would knock out Joshua 100%


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pre order now. 2013. What.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I don't care what the people say, I love Chisora.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Fury is going to get spectacularly KO'd soon, it's inevitable.


Yeah that's what I feel as well when I see his shaky ass legs :/


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hope Terry can count to 10 tonight.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Derek is from Finchley? I am from North Finchley (Woodhouse road). Where is his gym in Finchley?


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Derek is from Finchley? I am from North Finchley (Woodhouse road). Where is his gym in Finchley?


Im sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

That hypejob Pulev was dropped by Joey Abell and Fat Tyson Fury just mugged him off in front of millions, says it all.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Derek is a weird fucker. I bet he is a Bisexual.


He's proper weird... I can't see him having many real friends


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

round 1: a lot of nothing happens, chisora coming forwards and kingpn pawing his jab and moving, chisora lands a right hand, some messy rough inside work, kevin gets chisora against the ropes but doesn't throw shit, messy inside work, pretty shit round so far, kingpin goes back to jabbing a little, his jab and defence is looking nice but chisora is finding success with a right hand over the top


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Tyson Fury would knock out Joshua 100%


bollocks.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> He's proper weird... I can't see him having many real friends


What's so weird about him ? :lol: He's one of my favorite active fighters :hat


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

actually i cba doing a rbr.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> That hypejob Pulev was dropped by Joey Abell and Fat Tyson Fury just mugged him off in front of millions, says it all.


Caught off balance, jumped straight back up.

so fury must be a hypejob having been dropped numerous times by poor opposition


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnsons attacking skills are fucking shit


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Chissy needs to take half a step back when he lands that overhand right and stop crowding his opportunity to follow up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> That hypejob Pulev was dropped by Joey Abell and Fat Tyson Fury just mugged him off in front of millions, says it all.


fury was hurt Pulev not.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

Chacal said:


> actually i cba doing a rbr.


please do one mate, im not watching the fight so relying on this to keep me updated


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert Cammarelle an Italian policeman schooled Anthony Joshua and was robbed , alongside a few others. As for the likes of glass chinned Price. Fury dropped him in the amateurs when he was a child and Price was a senior seasoned fighter. These guys go on Sky Sports news and dumb casuals like on here take it all in.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

billy boy balbo said:


> please do one mate, im not watching the fight so relying on this to keep me updated


R2: Chisora  landed some very meaningful shots in the second round. Johnson looks tricky, but Chisora has the tools to break him down


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> so fury must be a hypejob having been dropped numerous times by poor opposition


Since when has twice been numerous? you knob


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R3: Even round there as @dellboychisora continues to try and bulldoze into Johnson's chest on the inside in a low key round #BoxNation


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is shocking.... Johnson just standing doing nothing.

Why doesn't Chisora just take a step back a use the jab? He should be teeing off on him


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Berliner said:


> fury was hurt Pulev not.


Fury was never hurt he laughed in Abells face. Pulev was down on his arse because of his soft Bulgarian chin. Like Berbatov he cant handle the rough stuff.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Johnsons attacking skills are fucking shit


He's horrible to watch.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Robert Cammarelle an Italian policeman schooled Anthony Joshua and was robbed , alongside a few others. As for the likes of glass chinned Price. Fury dropped him in the amateurs when he was a child and Price was a senior seasoned fighter. These guys go on Sky Sports news and dumb casuals like on here take it all in.


Cammarelle didn't do anything like school Joshua. At most, he should have won a close decision.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

thanks @Casper Gomez


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

icemax said:


> Since when has twice been numerous? you knob


Since its more than once.

Helmet


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is anyone surprised Johnson is doing nothing?


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Fury was never hurt he laughed in Abells face. Pulev was down on his arse because of his soft Bulgarian chin. Like Berbatov he cant handle the rough stuff.


Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack said:


> Cammarelle didn't do anything like school Joshua. At most, he should have won a close decision.


I dont give a fucking shit what you think, it's all bullshit.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Spot on Flea, Johnson has always been a terrible, joke of a fighter.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R4: Big flurry of punches from @dellboychisora who has his man backed into the ropes. Johnson suggesting punches to the back of the head.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Johnson always seems to look like he doesn't want to be in there somehow; like he'd rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnson has nothing more than his Little jab. literally nothing more. He cant throw any other shot in a decent way... how People say he is a good fighter I cant understand.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 7 (1st half) is only minutes away, KJ is gonna explode with aggression!!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Fattest Ref I've ever seen.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> I dont give a fucking shit what you think, it's all bullshit.


You don't have to agree with me, Cammarelle himself has acknowledged the fight was close. If you want to argue he schooled Joshua, then you'd be showing yourself up for the moron you are.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Fury is twice the fighter of either of these as we've seen already in their fights. But to be fair at least they have the balls to fight him unlike Haye, Wilder, Wlad and Vitali. Actually I forgot Wilder was too busy beating his girlfriend so got refused a permit to fight Chisora/Fury. Or did that charge disappear.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Boooooomshakalajka!!!!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

nice knock down


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Johnson wants out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnson must have been paid to lose this fight. As lazy as he sometimes is, this is way beyond understanding.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Hows that erection looking now?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely KD from Del. Johnson looks dispirited from that. Instead of protesting Johnson needs to not give Chisora the opportunity.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R5: Massive right hand from @dellboychisora sends Johnson down to then canvas!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R5: That was a monster right hand from @dellboychisora and there's no question he's well ahead on the scorecards now!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Finally one of those looping right hands actually lands :lol: I've been waiting for that since the Haye fight


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Fury is twice the fighter of either of these as we've seen already in their fights. But to be fair at least they have the balls to fight him unlike Haye, Wilder, Wlad and Vitali. Actually I forgot Wilder was too busy beating his girlfriend so got refused a permit to fight Chisora/Fury. Or did that charge disappear.


Chisora will ko fury in the rematch if fury even wins his next fight


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Has Johnson been down before... against Vitali or anyone else?
Dude sure has a granite chin, and for Derek to knock him down is hugely impressive!


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack said:


> You don't have to agree with me, Cammarelle himself has acknowledged the fight was close. If you want to argue he schooled Joshua, then you'd be showing yourself up for the moron you are.


Yes sure he did? Can I ask are you a special child that goes to special school? Is your IQ really low or are you mentally diagnosed as a handicap? You are the worst poster on any boxing forum I have seen.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...f-Anthony-Joshua-super-heavyweight-match.html


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Chisora will ko fury in the rematch if fury even wins his next fight


You don't seem to understand how boxing works young man.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Finally one of those looping right hands actually lands :lol: I've been waiting for that since the Haye fight


I didn't even think that last one landed. I couldn't believe when Johnson went down. I'm DYING to see the replay in slo-mo.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Johnson must have been paid to lose this fight. As lazy as he sometimes is, this is way beyond understanding.


He was way more inactive in the Fury fight iirc. Frustrating fighter to watch at the best of times.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Fattest Ref I've ever seen.


Who said Americans always did things bigger?:bart


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Has Johnson been down before... against Vitali or anyone else?
> Dude sure has a granite chin, and for Derek to knock him down is hugely impressive!


no thats the first time


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R6: Another strong @dellboychisora round, although without the fireworks of the fifth. Johnson doing well to stick in the fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Chisora looks tired...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is gonna be another Copperbox show finishing after midnight...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> no thats the first time


For real? that's impressive considering who he's mixed it up with in the past.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

"Johnson not doing enough work." Story of his career.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeez, Chisora sucks. He's got a human punching bag in front of him, and he STILL can't land many meaningful punches.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This is gonna be another Copperbox show finishing after midnight...


What events are held in the Copperbox outside boxing?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Fuck's sake that's the last time I bet on a Johnson tip...c


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnson is shit Chisora is meh...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Yes sure he did? Can I ask are you a special child that goes to special school? Is your IQ really low or are you mentally diagnosed as a handicap? You are the worst poster on any boxing forum I have seen.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...f-Anthony-Joshua-super-heavyweight-match.html


The weird thing about you is that you were once a decent poster on ESB but because of the relentless nonsense you got involved in with Mayweather fans, you've become a troll just like them. If you think Cammarelle won, that's fine, but to call it a robbery, when Cammarelle himself admits it was close, shows yourself up for being an absolute twat. Nobody with an ounce of boxing knowledge would consider those fights robberies, which is what you are doing. You've become a troll and it does a disservice to the decent amount of boxing knowledge you showed several years ago.

Now though, you're clearly an atrocious poster. You're new to CHB though, so you can either change your terrible attitude or be considered a useless, shit troll in the future.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Volleyball.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

To be honest, Fury's comments from ringside were kinda true... even if he was trolling


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Awful card, no atmosphere, half empty arena..Just a typical Frank Warren show 

:eddie


----------



## indie_uk1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Both fighters are poor.

The boxnation commentators are massively over rating chisora


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> For real? that's impressive considering who he's mixed it up with in the past.


i am 99.9% sure he hasn't....i am sure he even mentioned it in the presser for this fight.

I am surprised the commentators haven't mentioned it though :/

Yes very impressive....hes a wiley old pro for sure.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R7: Johnson's cornerman is urging him, in no uncertain terms, to throw more leather 

R7: Again, there's plenty of hard work from @dellboychisora and he will take the round on that basis alone


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

billy boy balbo said:


> please do one mate, im not watching the fight so relying on this to keep me updated


Round 2-8, kingpin doesn't throw any punches and chisora barely lands any. Chisora hits him behind the head a lot and at one point kingpin complained and got dropped because of it.

shit fight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnson's performance is typical from him. He's got a good jab and he shows some skill at times but he's unbelievably frustrating to watch because he clearly doesn't have the heart for fighting. He's constantly whining about rabbit shots or whatever else, when he should just be getting on with it and reacting in the way fighters should do, as in fighting back. He does nothing to try and win these fights.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Frank really putting on Chisora v Fury at Upton Park?... I can't see it selling myself


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Awful card, no atmosphere, half empty arena..Just a typical Frank Warren show
> 
> :eddie


It looks pretty full. As usual though you are a stooge for Matchroom promotions like your friend Jack. The same old faces I see here spouting the same shit.


----------



## indie_uk1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Me either.

Stadium shows are usually poor as well. Rather see it in an arena


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> It looks pretty full. As usual though you are a stooge for Matchroom promotions like your friend Jack. The same old faces I see here spouting the same shit.


Your looking at one half of the arena, look at the other side, virtually empty.

:eddie


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

People are leaving because of the time. Every Frank show in London runs beyond 12, which is fucking over the fans who want to see the main events. To the right of the hard camera, there are rows and rows of empty seats.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R8: @dellboychisora is putting a shift in here, but Johnson is making life difficult for Chisora with his strong defence


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Boggle said:


> To be honest, Fury's comments from ringside were kinda true... even if he was trolling


The least Chisora could do is throw a few low blows, just to keep the crowd entertained.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd love it if Kingpin just landed a right hand out of nowhere and stopped the degenerate piece of shit Chisora.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R9: That could be a Johnson round there. He's outworked @dellboychisora and tagged him, although Howard Foster said it was low


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

What a drag.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Surprisingly,this is the best I seen Johnson box.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> If you think Haye faked an injury to get out of a multi million pound fight with Tyson Fury you don't know shit about boxing and should start following another sport.


Its not as though Haye has a history of that sort of behaviour is it ?


----------



## indie_uk1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I dont wanna watch johnson again


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> R9: That could be a Johnson round there. He's outworked @dellboychisora and tagged him, although Howard Foster said it was low


On replay the left was a little low. Not much mind.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kingpin - Fraudley please!


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

is that groves' wife sitting to the right of him?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Do People really think that Fury-Chisora is a big Stadium fight? I dont.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> What events are held in the Copperbox outside boxing?


There was some netball scheduled but it got cancelled as the floor was fucked. There was also a fitness thing(that fucked the floor up)


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Kingpin - Fraudley please!


Easy night for Compubox.


----------



## indie_uk1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fury beats del. he has a good engine and big heart but i think fury bullys him this time .as long as fury is in better shape


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> is that groves' wife sitting to the left of him?


aye


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Could be a draw.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jack said:


> People are leaving because of the time. Every Frank show in London runs beyond 12, which is fucking over the fans who want to see the main events. To the right of the hard camera, there are rows and rows of empty seats.


At least they got to see Bradley Skeete in action.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How can Chisora's technique be that bad, he's been boxing almost all his life, incredible.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R10: Decent but unspectacular again from @dellboychisora and Johnson. Chisora comfortably ahead going down the stretch


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Do People really think that Fury-Chisora is a big Stadium fight? I dont.


No chance. Most people said the same on here when the idea first got mentioned


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Do People really think that Fury-Chisora is a big Stadium fight? I dont.


I think they'd sell out maybe 10-15,000 tickets at most, and that's with a packed undercard. I don't see any reason why it would in a stadium rather than one of of the bigger venues, like the O2 Arena. If it's in a stadium, the atmosphere will be poor because they'll have blocks of empty seats.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kingpin is a glorified journeyman. He's an embarassment to his country and a boxer parading as a title contender. He is the primary example of how shocking the heavyweight division is that a glorified journeyman can become a fully blown contender.

I wanted to fit in the word antithesis but I couldn't work out how to word the rest of the seasons.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I'd love it if Kingpin just landed a right hand out of nowhere and stopped the degenerate piece of shit Chisora.


You dont have a clue about boxing little boy. A quick look at your avatar tells me you like to follow the crowd and nobodys like Rigondeaux to prove you know something about the sport.

I've been posting about boxing for 10 plus years so don't abuse boxers next time please, I've embarrassed clowns like you for over a decade.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> aye


interesting. everyone talks about her but i had never seen her before. groves has done well for himself. i think froch is still the biggest overachiever when it comes to wags in british boxing though.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> interesting. everyone talks about her but i had never seen her before. groves has done well for himself. i think froch is still the biggest overachiever when it comes to wags in british boxing though.


he has been with her since primary school or summit ridiculous like that, they spoke about it in the degale/groves behind the ropes.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Atmosphere is as flat as a German fight. It is Kevin Johnson, though, I suppose.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, Chisora actually landed one of those OH rights!


That's one.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What is that bloke doing with the green hoody on the far left? Fucking pleb.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

R11: @dellboychisora is coasting home now. Johnson has offered very little while Chisora opened up in the closing moments of 11


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Should just have Fury on commentary.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cannot believe this was PPV in the US.Must have done less than 500 buys


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Tysons already selling the fight by saying Chisora is useless.They won't be pals for long.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Im prediction Fury Chisora handbags after this fight hype there fight


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

fury will easily outbox chisora, maybe even get the knockout.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't mean to be nasty but can someone name last card put on by Frank that wasn't

1) Ended before midnight
2) Over half of the arena wasn't empty by main event(looked very empty most of night)
3) Had undercard that didn't put you in a coma before main event
4) Had a atmosphere

I don't think im being harsh, but every card he puts on is dull and a drain to actually sit through, i don't even think it's the quality of fights put on.

Surely it's a worry when people are leaving before the main event, not only the standard of the main event but how bored they must be to leave.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

johnson is like the heavyweight broner. all philly shell, no substance.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Notice how the inbreds here say Chisora smashes Fury then when they actually watch him fight for one of the first times, they disagree with themselves. The level of posting here is as bad as the old days I see.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

les dawson did a fair job refereeing


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Notice how the inbreds here say Chisora smashes Fury then when they actually watch him fight for one of the first times, they disagree with themselves. The level of posting here is as bad as the old days I see.


Please feel free to fuck off


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Notice how the inbreds here say Chisora smashes Fury then when they actually watch him fight for one of the first times, they disagree with themselves. The level of posting here is as bad as the old days I see.


Have you been at the shandy tonight or something?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

118-109 to Del Boy for me. Johnson turns up and does next fuck all, as usual.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Notice how the inbreds here say Chisora smashes Fury then when they actually watch him fight for one of the first times, they disagree with themselves. The level of posting here is as bad as the old days I see.


:haye


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

So Fury vs Chisora II is going to sell out a stadium? must be less than a 1000 in there just now, and was nowhere near full all night.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Well that was an utterly shit card.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's Bunce with his shite again. Johnson hasn't the heart.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Notice how the inbreds here say Chisora smashes Fury then when they actually watch him fight for one of the first times, they disagree with themselves. The level of posting here is as bad as the old days I see.


Im picking Chisora to win the rematch Tyson to easy to hit Chisora gasses at half way last time they fought and was still there at end


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I don't mean to be nasty but can someone name last card put on by Frank that wasn't
> 
> 1) Ended before midnight
> 2) Over half of the arena wasn't empty by main event(looked very empty most of night)
> ...


Its on too late I think. Shit like Buglioni vs nobody should not be on after 7pm, absolutely crazy.

As for people leaving well I'd say alot of people want to go out or go home, watching this shit between Chisora and Johnson is not worth staying for.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I don't mean to be nasty but can someone name last card put on by Frank that wasn't
> 
> 1) Ended before midnight
> 2) Over half of the arena wasn't empty by main event(looked very empty most of night)
> ...


Mitchell vs Burns?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Derek blamed the month :lol: that's the best excuse I've ever heard


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> fury will easily outbox chisora, maybe even get the knockout.


Agreed,but they both did well tonight.No more Mr Nice guy,though.Theyll hate each others guts after Tysons remarks until they fight and then be pals again.Just like it should be.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I give the show a 6/10 just because Fury is entertaining.I was thinking about going to the next copperbox card but as I can`t get a hotel near by I can`t be arsed having to choose between missing the last tube or miss the main event.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

All the copperbox shows have looked dire to me, Fury saved this one


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Please feel free to fuck off


Son I've posting boxing for 15 years. You arent fit to lick my shoes. And I'd fuck you up in real life.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Kingpin was just like Scott the worst possible matchup for Chisora. Fury should be the favourite but if he fights as careless he did tonight he could go to sleep even vs a non puncher like Chisora. Every opponent of Kingpin gets bashed even in victory. The fights went both as expected. Fury won in an exciting sloppy fight and Chisora won in a hard fight but not a close fights in terms of round outworking Kingpin who is the better boxer but gets outworked. It went all as expected I don't understand what some of you expected of the fight


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Son I've posting boxing for 15 years. You arent fit to lick my shoes. And I'd fuck you up in real life.


Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Derek blamed the month :lol: that's the best excuse I've ever heard


Nah,it`s not bad but nothing beats the volcanic ash cloud


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Fury done an interview with Kuggy bear and admitted socking the lad in the bollocks because he'd just took a headbutt that made him dizzy. Yea, I got bored with the Del - Kingpin fight near the end!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> You don't seem to understand how boxing works young man.


I understand if you are a fat out of shape chinny heavyweight, you are going to lose sooner rather than later. How fury has even gone this long unbeaten is beyond me. I'll stick a load of cash on chisora if the fight actually happens.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Imagine that card without the 2 fury fights? Fuck me...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury wont easily win against anyway halfway decent heavyweight.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Awww Eddie's settling right in


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Love seeing Eddie and Steve have banter  xx


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Eddie Chambers is so likeable man. I hope he doesn't fight again so I don't have to see him knocked out again.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> You dont have a clue about boxing little boy. A quick look at your avatar tells me you like to follow the crowd and nobodys like Rigondeaux to prove you know something about the sport.
> 
> I've been posting about boxing for 10 plus years so don't abuse boxers next time please, I've embarrassed clowns like you for over a decade.


Chisora is a fucking degenerate. A disrespectful woman beater who always acts like a cunt. What the fuck are you talking about? I've been a fan of Rigondeaux's for years, I wrote an article about him when I was 16, my username is Chacal and that was set when I joined chb in 2012. You're saying don't be disrespectful to boxers but you've got that chicken floyd avatar...

It's crazy how me being a fan of Rigo makes you think I'm just supporting him because others don't and I want to seem different. Seriously, just fuck off. I've never even seen you post before you twat.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't like seeing my mate chacal angry tho


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> I understand if you are a fat out of shape chinny heavyweight, you are going to lose sooner rather than later. How fury has even gone this long unbeaten is beyond me. I'll stick a load of cash on chisora if the fight actually happens.


By your avatar I guess you are a complete ****** in real life. From your online persona you clearly have little clue how the last fight went, when Chisora actually looked promising at the time.

Looking at Chisora tonight, guy just isn't on Furys level end of discussion kid.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Eddie Chambers EVT victory.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucks sake what has that card done to me


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Who is this fucking prick?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Who is this fucking prick?


It's gotta be a troll like. @Bogotazo @Lunny @Pabby can one of you ban this fuck head?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Chisora is a fucking degenerate. A disrespectful woman beater who always acts like a cunt. What the fuck are you talking about? I've been a fan of Rigondeaux's for years, I wrote an article about him when I was 16, my username is Chacal and that was set when I joined chb in 2012. You're saying don't be disrespectful to boxers but you've got that chicken floyd avatar...
> 
> It's crazy how me being a fan of Rigo makes you think I'm just supporting him because others don't and I want to seem different. Seriously, just fuck off. I've never even seen you post before you twat.


:frochcry


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's gotta be a troll like. @*Bogotazo* @*Lunny* @*Pabby* can one of you ban this fuck head?


Now you are a grass as well. Where I'm from you would be buried in a shallow grave.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> :frochcry


:chacal


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> By your avatar I guess you are a complete ****** in real life. From your online persona you clearly have little clue how the last fight went, when *Chisora actually looked promising* at the time.
> 
> Looking at Chisora tonight, guy just isn't on Furys level end of discussion kid.


You talking about when he fought Fury?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Lance Uppercut said:


> :frochcry


Thats funny, made me chuckle.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the RBR updates @KO KING95. Much appreciated.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I recorded the entire card incase any one wants to stay up and rewatch the entire card ..........


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Chisora is a fucking degenerate. A disrespectful woman beater who always acts like a cunt. What the fuck are you talking about? I've been a fan of Rigondeaux's for years, I wrote an article about him when I was 16, my username is Chacal and that was set when I joined chb in 2012. You're saying don't be disrespectful to boxers but you've got that chicken floyd avatar...
> 
> It's crazy how me being a fan of Rigo makes you think I'm just supporting him because others don't and I want to seem different. Seriously, just fuck off. I've never even seen you post before you twat.


This guy is a respected poster on here?

Look at the venom in his abuse of Derek Chisora. A typical liberal white knight who jumps to womens defence to hide his own insecurities.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> I recorded the entire card incase any one wants to stay up and rewatch the entire card ..........


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Since its more than once.
> 
> Helmet


Numerous is more than twice you fucking plum


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'd love it if Kingpin just landed a right hand out of nowhere and stopped the degenerate piece of shit Chisora.


"Degenerate piece of shit"?



Lance Uppercut said:


> You dont have a clue about boxing little boy. A quick look at your avatar tells me you like to follow the crowd and nobodys like Rigondeaux to prove you know something about the sport.
> 
> I've been posting about boxing for 10 plus years so don't abuse boxers next time please, I've embarrassed clowns like you for over a decade.


Stop trolling.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> :chacal


:rofl


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

What is with the personal abuse of fighters, anger and swearing in this thread? Absolutely random wouldnt have happened on ESB. I apologise if I'm partly to blame.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Moriarty said:


> "Degenerate piece of shit"?
> 
> Stop trolling.


I don't like Chisora as a human being, he's a disrespectful fuck. So yes, that is what I'm calling him.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


>


Smaritans hotline 08457 90 90 90 << just incase you see it as a challenge to try watch it again


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

The fact that a blatant troll is getting away with a warning really sums up how shit this place is :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

lost said:


> I got so bored I wrote a limerick
> 
> There was a young Boxer called Skeete
> He was well ahead on the sheet,
> ...


:lol: :clap:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> I recorded the entire card incase any one wants to stay up and rewatch the entire card ..........


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> The fact that a blatant troll is getting away with a warning really sums up how shit this place is :lol:


Shut up you degenerate piece of shit.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I don't like Chisora as a human being, he's a disrespectful fuck. So yes, that is what I'm calling him.


So one rule for a fighter you like but when I mock Rigondeaux and his hipster fans, I should be banned and you run to admins?

Listen pal, you can't have one rule for one poster and different for another. You've just verbally assaulted me entered the police station and got your arse handed to you. So pipe down please and stop the drama queen stuff.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> The fact that a blatant troll is getting away with a warning really sums up how shit this place is :lol:


You got a warning? :smug


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Moriarty said:


> Shut up you degenerate piece of shit.


:deal:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Moriarty said:


> Shut up you degenerate piece of shit.


:jay


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> So one rule for a fighter you like but when I mock Rigondeaux and his hipster fans, I should be banned and you run to admins?
> 
> Listen pal, you can't have one rule for one poster and different for another. You've just verbally assaulted me entered the police station and got your arse handed to you. So pipe down please and stop the drama queen stuff.


Stop talking ******.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Actually I can't really be bothered. This place has been going to shit for a while now. I'm out.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Actually I can't really be bothered. This place has been going to shit for a while now. I'm out.


:frochcry


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Moriarty said:


> :frochcry


:rofl


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> By your avatar I guess you are a complete ****** in real life. From your online persona you clearly have little clue how the last fight went, when Chisora actually looked promising at the time.
> 
> *Looking at Chisora tonight, guy just isn't on Furys level end of discussion kid.*




ahh a troll, nevermind carry on..


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> [/B]
> 
> ahh a troll, nevermind carry on..


Is it considered trolling to believe Fury smashes Chisora for the second time provided he gets in shape? Or are you uneducated on the subject.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Is it considered trolling to believe Fury smashes Chisora for the second time provided he gets in shape? Or are you uneducated on the subject.


It's odd that you chose to have the same persona on here as you have on ESB. Over there, it's excusable for you to be abrasive - after all, you get abused ("Lance Uttercunt") in every single thread - but on here, you had a clean slate, so to speak. Why be a troll on here when you could be a decent poster instead? It's strange. You're not a fucking idiot and yet you act like one.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack said:


> It's odd that you chose to have the same persona on here as you have on ESB. Over there, it's excusable for you to be abrasive - after all, you get abused ("Lance Uttercunt") in every single thread - but on here, you had a clean slate, so to speak. Why be a troll on here when you could be a decent poster instead? It's strange. You're not a fucking idiot and yet you act like one.


Lets not pretend this forum is anything above ESB before the shit hit the fan. Its the same guys the same sport, the same discussion. I get abuse and I give it back, it is what it is.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

thechosen1 said:


> I recorded the entire card incase any one wants to stay up and rewatch the entire


That Skeete fight could cure insomnia.


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Lets not pretend this forum is anything above ESB before the shit hit the fan. Its the same guys the same sport, the same discussion. I get abuse and I give it back, it is what it is.


Difference being that you wont last long on here if you carry on like you have in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Casper Gomez said:


> Mitchell vs Burns?


Was an awful car outside the main event. Frank used all the undercard budget to pay Ricky & Kevin


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Fury was fucking awful looking (just seen the full fight re run). Legs looked like jelly, heavy footed and slow footed and was rocked to the seat of his pants a couple of times. He really needs to work on his fitness and try and cover up a bit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The knockdown from Chisora's right hand really surprised me.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Imagine that card without the 2 fury fights? Fuck me...


God no that would have been awful.

Buglioni was good though.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Was an awful car outside the main event. *Frank used all the undercard budget to pay Ricky & Kevin *


I see what you did there...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Danny said:


> I see what you did there...


Hahah


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i recorded this show on the hd channel. it cut off after the fury fight..what happened?
and enjoyed reading this thead..typical entertaining rbr thread. Bring on march!


----------

